# Green Line on Bottom of Projector Image



## stuffvolleyball (Apr 2, 2015)

Was wondering if anyone could provide any insight as to what is creating the green line along the bottom of the projected image in the attached picture? Please excuse the focus/alignment.

Some background info:
The projector is an NEC PX800X
It only appears on the HDMI input, which is the primary input used (display port has never been used)
Different sources and different cables have been tested to ensure the issue is actually on the projector side​
You'll notice that in the picture, the line doesn't go all the way over to the left side.

Could anybody provide any insight to the issue?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ruinexplorer (Apr 4, 2015)

Is the line at the bottom of the image? It looks as if it is not. We should eliminate settings issues before assuming that this is a hardware issue.

Are you using the "auto adjust" with each source? If so, what kind of signal do you send it? Often, the projector requires something other than a black background, preferably something with a border.

Have you tried using the reset options in the menu? Are you following the recommendations for using the HDMI? Try restarting your source after the projector is running, which should re-introduce the digital handshake.


----------

